# Get a grip...



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I love the aluminum Catapult Carnage Titan Hunter model from Pro-Shot.

I've been looking for some grip material for mine.

I saw others wrapped theirs with cling grip foam tape or those microfiber strips used on Chinese bent rod models.

While searching around, I came across Talon Grips; they make rubberized grips for various gun models.

They had some DIY sheets available and I decided to give them a try.

The sheets arrived today and I quickly went to work getting a grip on the Titans.

Basically, you cut out your shape, clean the surface with alcohol, and then position the grip into place. The glue doesn't set until heated with a blow drier, so you can easily reposition the tape. And if you decide you want to remove the grips after installation, the glue residue comes off with alcohol.

They provide a comfortable grip and they are not rough like skate board grip tape. Time will tell their durability.

Not sure if anyone has used these; if so, I like to hear your results.


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

Very cool. Looks professional.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I had not run across that product before.

It looks like a great option at a reasonable price.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks like a great product, thanks for sharing this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This is great information.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pyzdra1 (Mar 30, 2021)

How come yours titans are black?
Did you paint them?
Always seem them in silver


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Scrat said:


> Very cool. Looks professional.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





KawKan said:


> I had not run across that product before.
> 
> It looks like a great option at a reasonable price.
> 
> Thanks for posting.





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks like a great product, thanks for sharing this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen





MakoPat said:


> This is great information.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks guys.

I'll provide an update as time passes and I get to test these out more.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

pyzdra1 said:


> How come yours titans are black?
> Did you paint them?
> Always seem them in silver


pyzdra1, they are sliver.

The picture was taken using the flash to show the texture of the grips; this made the Titans appear black.

A black model would definitely be cool!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Great grip idea and thank you for sharing your info.

Is the Proshot version the same size in the handle as the paracord wrap version frame? Just wondering if there is compensation for the paracord thickness to make the solid body feel similar.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Talon grips is good stuff I use it on my xbox controllers. For me it stays in place and stays "grippy" it doesn't loose its effect over time.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I love the aluminum Catapult Carnage Titan Hunter model from Pro-Shot.
> 
> I've been looking for some grip material for mine.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for making this post ! I just bought some , 9 bucks for a 5x7 ,free shipping. Im sure it will come in handy on a couple frames


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Looks like Rhino Lining for your slingshot. Nice!


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

thanks for sharing with everyone


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Great grip idea and thank you for sharing your info.
> 
> Is the Proshot version the same size in the handle as the paracord wrap version frame? Just wondering if there is compensation for the paracord thickness to make the solid body feel similar.


Palmettoflyer, the handles are the same size but the Pro-Shot model is contoured.

Here are some pictures of my small Titan Hunter and the Pro-Shot Titan to help give you an idea.



























Side by Side, Pro-Shot on Top, Para on Top, and Side View


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Talon grips is good stuff I use it on my xbox controllers. For me it stays in place and stays "grippy" it doesn't loose its effect over time.


Thanks raventree78, it's good to hear first hand the grips are durable.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

SteveJ said:


> Thanks for making this post ! I just bought some , 9 bucks for a 5x7 ,free shipping. Im sure it will come in handy on a couple frames


Good deal SteveJ. Please post your thoughts once you get your hands on this stuff. Thanks


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Looks like Rhino Lining for your slingshot. Nice!


Sandstorm, I think the flash makes it look a little more aggressive than it really is. It is not rough or rigid. It's kinda thin and rubbery like. I think the Rhino Lining is quite a bit more abrasive.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

sbevans311 said:


> thanks for sharing with everyone


sbevans311, no worries. I can never in a million years pay back the amount of knowledge I have already gained from this forum.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Great grip idea and thank you for sharing your info.
> ...


Thanks for the comparison. I have the medium size Titan Hunter on the way from Chris. Didn't know if I might need the Proshot version too!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looks handy,lolThanks for the info


----------

